# συστατικός χαρακτήρας



## Lexoplast (Apr 28, 2008)

Τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε ότι ένα συμβόλαιο έχει συστατικό χαρακτήρα; 

Διευκρινίζω ότι δεν εννοώ την περίπτωση σύστασης νομικού προσώπου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2008)

Πρόκειται για συμβόλαιο που εγκαθιδρύει δικαίωμα, συστήνει δουλεία κ.τ.ό.

Στην ΕΕ βρίσκω:
Η χορήγηση της άδειας διαμονής δεν έχει συστατικό χαρακτήρα για τα δικαιώματα που απονέμει το κοινοτικό δίκαιο...
The issue of a residence permit does not create the rights guaranteed by Community law...

...στην άδεια διαμονής προσδίδεται συστατικός χαρακτήρας,
...possession of a residence permit is constitutive of the right to the benefit.

Και η συμπαράθεση _αποδεικτικός / συστατικός χαρακτήρας_ θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί από τα probative / constitutive.

Αυτά μέχρι να έρθουν οι νομικοί.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 28, 2008)

Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, η πράξη που δημιουργεί / ιδρύει μια σχέση ή ένα δικαίωμα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνω και την αντιδιαστολή στη φράση που λέει ότι ένα ασφαλιστήριο συμβόλαιο έχει αποδεικτικό και όχι συστατικό χαρακτήρα.

Ευχαριστώ, nickel και νομικοί που τυχόν ακολουθήσετε.


----------

